# PC Volume Boost?



## JPBow

I am operating a windows XP laptop whose speaker volume is clear but even when I push the 'volume' up to max, on the computer, the player, the works ... it's really too low (and I'm not into very really high volumes, it's just flat out too low!).

Is there any software that will internally boost a laptop's volume?? Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## lister

Try looking in the control panel and see if your sound card has an applet that has some extra settings.

depending on what you want to listen to (eg: music), you could always get a set of external speakers!


----------

